# Injection spot



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Im going to inject pre-turbine on my 1.6idi td at 10psi off hobbs Ive got a 3.6gph and a 6gph nozzle.im injecting at 40psi .Is there any ill effects from the long path.Does it not cool as well all the way down in the tract.I figure the mix will cool my shaft and turbine increasing thermal effieciency.


_Modified by dillenger1 at 5:13 AM 12-11-2008_


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Injection spot (dillenger1)*

I'd be worried the un-atomized water droplets hitting the turbine would be bad for it.


----------



## ndnihil (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Injection spot (dillenger1)*

Bad idea. The longer run with more bends will cause the water to puddle up in the intercooler and piping, as well as preventing it from being atomized when it reaches the cylinders (the spot where you really want it to be atomized). 
I would put the 6gph nozzle right between the intake manifold and throttle body with one of those spacer plates, and stick the 3.6gph nozzle in right after the intercooler (post-MAP if possible).


----------



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Injection spot (Steve in Chicago)*

theres guys that are running this way with no trouble.the force of the gasses and heat are way strong.Compressor wheel would do a terrific job of atomizing.If water drops hit a sharp blade at 100,000rpm,i can only imagine the "splitting" effect then the vaporization as it gets heated.The smaller the drop the less heat needed to vapor..This is a turbo diesel guys!my turbine gets pretty hot, 1400f!Im intercooled though so charge temps arent so bad.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Running pre-compressor injection works really well assuming the jet is the right size and distance away.
If you want to read some on it, HERE is a good link.


----------

